# Here goes nothing



## loneone2121 (Jan 22, 2019)

Well, first off hello. I stumbled upon this website in a pretty dark time in my life. Some of the stories here make me realize that I am not alone with what I am going through. So thank you all.

I am a recently turned 40 year old man. My wife and best friend of the last 14 years (Married 8) decided to leave me the day after Christmas. She actually had planned to "Dear John" me, however actually gave me a weeks notice. I realized about a month ago that things did not seem right. I stumbled upon a book she had purchased about emotional abuse. When I asked her about it, the floodgates opened, however I never expected her to move out. During this time, looking back at the relationship, I seem to be the only ones that sees the great times. She has asked me for time and space, stating that she needs to figure herself out first. During this last month, life has been like a yo-yo. It almost seems cruel what I am going through. One day hope, the next the dreaded "space" talk. I give her space, then she texts and calls me. I love this girl with all my heart, but I just don't know what to do. We are both in therapy, both together and on our own. I have a lot of my own issues, which I am happy to list, but have told her that I am very willing to change. I think she believes me, however is unsure if too much damage has been done.

Anyways, the story is much much longer and I just wanted to introduce myself and thank everyone for a little bit of inspiration.


----------

